
Tesla Will Demonstrate Full Self-Driving Capabilities This Month - sahin-boydas
https://www.tesla.com/blog/introducing-more-seamless-navigate-autopilot
======
mhandley
The original article title is somewhat less clickbait: "Introducing a More
Seamless Navigate on Autopilot"

~~~
tim333
It also seems fully wrong as far as I can tell - Telsa will not demo full self
driving this month and have not said they will. Unless I missed something?

------
Maimedpuppet
Given recently revealed vulnerabilities to the Tesla autopilot [1],for
example, the adversarial markers that can cause the car to change lane, is it
responsible for Tesla to go even further toward self driving without some way
to mitigate such vulnerabilities first?

[1] [https://keenlab.tencent.com/en/2019/03/29/Tencent-Keen-
Secur...](https://keenlab.tencent.com/en/2019/03/29/Tencent-Keen-Security-Lab-
Experimental-Security-Research-of-Tesla-Autopilot/)

~~~
x38iq84n
The driver is required to keep their hands on the wheel and be ready to take
over control in a split second, have you missed the memo? /s

The current development state of AP would make a nice MS thesis on a quality
university, but is at least a decade from production; that is if the cameras-
only-based concept works at all.

------
x38iq84n
Just a demo of marginal improvements to juice investors, no true demonstration
of a major technological advance. Where is the coast2coast demo?

~~~
sahin-boydas
Coast to cost is a classic early Elon musk promise but this one is a great
step too

------
sahin-boydas
[http://ir.tesla.com/news-releases/news-release-
details/tesla...](http://ir.tesla.com/news-releases/news-release-
details/tesla-host-autonomy-investor-day)

~~~
sahin-boydas
Some more links

[https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/04/tesla-woos-wall-street-
an...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/04/04/tesla-woos-wall-street-and-drivers-
with-autonomous-vehicle-fanfare/)

